# Sharks on the beach - West of PC Beach



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Caught twin 30 lb'sh black tips this morning. Used filets of ladies my 7 year old was catching in the surf. Broke off a bigger spinner shark yesterday morning. I was casting between the first and second bar using a 45# leader, #7 circle, and 20lb test. Perfect size sharks for my striper setup. 


Bite was quick before 6.30. After that when the tide started getting low it got really quiet. The one I broke off yesterday hit the bait litterally before it hit the bottom. 

Pic coming soon.


----------



## puddlejumper (May 29, 2012)

i'm gonnna be in the area next week. love sharks off the beach!


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Watching for the lady fish. 








The first shark. 








Catching a shark from the sand was a bucket list item for me. I have caught big sharks but always from a boat. From the sand is awsome!


----------



## No Stress (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks like fun! Need to start a bucket list for myself someday.


----------

